# ThirtyTwo women's lashed fast track boots



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh sorry that photo is huge


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

my wife had a similar problem with her burton boots and switched to a 32 lashed as well. she really likes them however does not have many days on them yet. but the last couple times of the season her feet did not go numb.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Perfect! Good to know


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Your feet will hurt if the boots are wrong for you. Period. No number of good experiences from others will change that. 32s are good boots, but they may or may not be good boots for you since every foot is different.

Had the same problem with Burton's, though. They are very very low-profiled, so they tend to cut off circulation at the instep. If your feet are moving forward in the boots, they are too big.


----------

